# C. bullosa location ID?



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

I have this gorgeous C. bullosa growing submersed in my 55g for a little over a year now. It grows painfully slow and has only sent out three runners so far. I know without a doubt that it's a C. bullosa, but I'd like to figure its original collection location for proper ID's sake. Anyone have any idea?










From what information I can gather, Sarawak seems to be the original collection point (or at least, the earliest location I can find information on)... spp. 'maradong' and 'pakan' seem to have come later.

C. bullosa 'sarawak' - info found on Natureye.com
C. bullosa 'maradong' - Yoong from Aquadoc has this one.
C. bullosa 'pakan' (lookingforroselines has this one FS at the moment)


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I would ask Xue directly...he's pretty good at ID'ing.

Sure is nice, though!!


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

Not sure of the exact species but I would love to have it for cost of shipping, hah. Have you seen much growth out of it? Or did it have that many leaves to begin with? I could never get mine to grow for squat only sustain the growth it had when it arrived so I sold mine.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah, mine is bullosa "Bario" and it's been awesome! Very fast grower for a bullosa species. I got it about three and a half months ago from Xue and I already have two daughters; one with two leaves, and one with three leaves. It had three leaves when it arrived, and one melted. However, I had new growth on it about a week after I introduced it into my tank.

You have to be patient bro!  They're plants, not kids! LOL!!

I guess that I saying that Xue would probably be able to ID the location for you, if you were interested. And, I can personally attest to his crypts, if you were looking at buying from him. 90% of my crypts came from him and they have all been wonderful!


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

All the daughter bullosa plants are in that photo. The smallest one is on the left, the 2nd smallest on the right, and the mid-sized 2nd largest is the lone leaf visible in the pic. I've had this bullosa since April of 2011 and these are all the daughters the original plant produced. IIRC, the size of the original plant was somewhere between the size of the two smallest daughter plants.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

LOL... that would indicate that the species of bullosa I have is not "Bario". It grows nowhere near that fast!! Luckily for me, the bullosa was fully intact from planting until now. I've never moved it and it didn't go through a leaf melting phase.

I agree about Xue's crypts... no need to attest for him. I know first hand!  I got a C. keei 'Jambosan' and C. affinis metallic red 'Pahang Barat' from him earlier this year and they are already producing nice daughter plants for me and it's allowing me to recoup my cost and spread the joy of these crypts with others. Right now, the crypt I want most is the C. nurii 'Rompin'. That thing looks amazinnggggg....


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

have you figured out what plant it is rich


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

lol... C. bullosa is as good as it's gonna get, I think. I'm okay with that. Gorgeous crypt regardless...


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

sounds good lmk if you ever sell one daughter i might buy it


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll let you know. Might be awhile. I have some daughter plants growing... just not ready to part with them yet.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think, except in unusual cases aybody can look at a plant and give you the location for the simple reason environment dictates morphology.

For example, these are the same plant. Not just the same species, but the same actual plants:

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/.Image80s.jpg.meta/
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/.31-0-Copr-2007_Richard_Sextonx.jpg.meta/

There's a green (and sorta bronze) BUL and there's a black one, which I understand is found more in the south. You have the former.

Magnificant plant. Ya done good, they're not easy. Growing up all the literature said they were pretty much impossible to grow.


----------

